# Sauce for toast sandwich



## chef tony (May 20, 2006)

* 1000 islands sauce*​ 
3 ketchup
3 mayonesa
1 dijon mustard

3 spoons of ketchup
3 spoons of mayonesa
1 spoons of dijon mustard

mix  and you have the best  sauce for  toast sandwich

* toast sandwich*​ 

Italian bread
swiss cheese
feta cheese
tommato
onion
mushroom
sweet corn (from can)
tuna fish (from can)
green olives
all inside the Italian bread and i to the sandwich toaster 
before the  toast sandwich is redy spread butter garlic 
and live it 4 more minutes and enjoy 
cut the sandwich to slices and dip it *** you eat
this is will be the best sandwich you have eat





​


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2006)

Thanks, tony!


----------



## bright (May 20, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty nice collaboration - I think I would need to add some type of hot sauce though.  Or maybe horseradish mustard?


----------



## chef tony (May 20, 2006)

well some time i add tabasco it is good on this


----------



## pdswife (May 20, 2006)

sounds goooood


----------



## chef tony (May 20, 2006)

it is good i am from israel and we have shops thet sale only this and they work good


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 20, 2006)

I hope you're not Chef Tony, the guy from TV.

I'm looking for that guy.  He told me my knives would saw through concrete. What he didnt tell me was in 2 months they would be rusted pieces of sh*te


----------



## chef tony (May 21, 2006)

*no my name is sam *

 no my name is sam   i use this name


----------

